# Breaking a Beagle from chasing Deer...



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I have a friend with a young Beagle that is used for Rabbit hunting. Last year he lost it for a week after it chased a deer. Luckily he got the dog back.

He had heard of trainers that can break a dog of chasing deer.

Anyone have experience in this, or contacts?

Thanks.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Try to cut him off and kick him in the rear a few times.....*


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Tri-Tronics.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

#8 shot


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

e-collar and never run him without it...for our beagles we put the shocker right on our tracking collars and never leave home without them


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

E-collar, set the dog up where you know for a fact that its gonna get the deer game going, when you literally see the dog running the deer, make it hot...now do not say a word to the dog while collar is being used, you watch the dog outta corner of your eye.....it will stop running to figure it out.....do a here drill, whatever, dogs name an here.....if it takes off after it again, when it starts gettin close, light it up.....what it is going to figure out because you arent saying a word.......it stays between the deer an the dog....dog will think when its running it, the deer is causing the heat, not you because you are quiet. This make sense? Jonesy


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

hyperformance1 said:


> #8 shot


Real smart.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Barrel roll the beagle, I have never seen a dog run a deer after being barrel rolled.

1. 55gallon drum(the blue plastic ones work best) with lid
1. deer hide
A couple sets of big antlers
couple sets of deer hind legs with musk glads attached.
Throw all that and the beagle in the 55 gallon drum, close the drum and roll them all down a hill.

That dog will come out of there running *from* deer scent.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

If you were closer , I'd do it.
Does he have access to a shock collar?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

The dog always has a shock collar on, it just happened to be at the end of it's range when the dog kicked up the deer.

She is a young dog, maybe 2 1/2 now. never had a problem with his other dogs. She is worth a good bit of money and is loved very much, he really wants to break her, so we can continue to hunt her.

Jackbob, how long would it take? I spend a fair bit of time in Crystal, maybe it could be arranged. My buddy has a cottage on St. John, on the hill East of the lake.

Barrel roll huh? you're not making that up are you?


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Run your dogs with Tri-Tronics always, if they run a deer, bust them!..The dogs learn when they have the e-collar on and will not test it.

Ps- I've heard of the barrel roll but I think it was before Tri-Tronics.....GET THE TRI-TRONICS AND CALL IT A DAY!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Ronnem said:


> Barrel roll the beagle, I have never seen a dog run a deer after being barrel rolled.
> 
> 1. 55gallon drum(the blue plastic ones work best) with lid
> 1. deer hide
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Just picturing this.......that's all. Mean!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

#8 shot? Ignorant reply. Barrel roll? Come on. An e-collar will correct the problem. Simple.


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

I would reccomend starting with tri-tronics collar. If you dont want to invest that much into your beagles, your going to chase off game at the most unoportune times. What is your dog worth to you?

Ive trained about a 100 beagles and one of the first things I do just after getting them started is break them on deer. I do this with a dog box that has holes for the dogs to stick there head out. Put a shock collar on the dog and go for ride on some country roads in the evening. Find some deer grazing in the field close to the road, preferable up wind. Stop and let the dog smell/see the deer from the box. Once your dog notices the deer, shock them on full power. Repeat the process until your dog cries and crawls to the back of the box when it sees a deer. This has worked on all but 2 out of 100+ dogs.

Another method my friend swears by, I have seen work on an "unbreakable" dog was the cattle prod and deer scent on a rag. Put some deer scent on a rag and stick it in the dog box. When the dog really starts to enjoy it, touch them in the side with the cattle prod. You can also put some scent on a rag and hang it in a bush, lead the dog to it and prod them when you see they get the scent. If all these methods dont work, unfortunately its hole digging time. I cant condone rolling a dog down a hill in a barrel with deer horns. I can see that seriously injuring a dog or making them spooky. Good luck, and invest in tri-tronics and trackers if you really care about your beagles. You wont regret it! Dave

P.S. For those who feel these methods are too cruel, consider what a dog goes through when in runs a deer until its too exhausted to run any more and them freezes or starves to death in the woods because its owner didnt care enough to break it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I do the shock collar and set them up deal. My dogs now will run a rabbit over top a deer in it's bed and keep on that rabbit like the deer isn't even on this planet. 
A shock collar is a must when around roads and broken properties where you don't have permission to be on all of them.
My dogs hunt with me, until the rabbit is jumped. We basically drive the cover we're working and I usually control the direction. If they're working together in a different direction, I usually will follow them though.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

This dog is usually hunted in an area with no deer. My friend has access to some undeveloped land in the city, mostly 20-30 acre abandoned or vacant commercial lots, unbelievable bunny hunting. Never been any issues losing dogs.

One trip to the country last year was all it took to lose her. She got on a deer and kept running. The older dog never even flinched.

He was hoping to pay someone $50 or so and have them handle it once and for all.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

IMO, I don't think there is a quick fix to this problem. Dogs are individuals as are people and require different methods, though I do believe the collar to be a good tool.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

I have used e-collar since mine was a pup, any time he opened up on a deer track, or nuzzled a carcass I warmed him up. Haven't had any problem chasin deer. He'll even break from pack if buddies dogs get on deer.


----------



## NUBRITT (Mar 11, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> IMO, I don't think there is a quick fix to this problem. Dogs are individuals as are people and require different methods, though I do believe the collar to be a good tool.


 
The collar is a great tool at enforcing known commands and trash breaking a hound!
You may be right about the "quick fix",but I bet if he teaches the dog that deer are full of ELECTRICITY he won't have to worry about running deer anymore.

It sounds like the dog already has a e collar on.He needs to invest in a collar with more range so he can alwalys be in coltrol in his hunting situation.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey, I wasn't suggesting the barrel roll method because I have heard about it, I have done it. And no, the dog is not going to get hurt, *not any worse than shocking him however many times it takes, if it does take at all.*
Nobody said you have to roll them off Niagra Falls. Though I have had beagles I wanted to. All am saying, if you want to put a stop to the deer running, barrel roll the dog, it will not run deer scent after that. Let me know what you finally find works. I am curious to your results with whatever method. I have never seen barrell rolling not work, nor have I seen a dog get hurt doing it. Maybe you will be the first?

Ronnie


----------

